# young adult support group nyc



## yendi26 (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone know of any ibs support group in nyc for young adults. I am 20 years old and because of my ibs its hard for me to make friends. I would love to join a support group or maybe even start one. No one around me understands me right now and it would be amazing to meet people who understand what I am going through. If anyone is interested or know of any please let me know.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm 25 and I have to shy away from many situations in which the food would not be good for me to eat. Its frustrating when 90% of people I know survive off of sugar and processed food, at least at social gatherings. Anyway, I'm in FL. but I'm willing to talk anytime. Not that it would really cure me or anything...bc thats what im always searching for...answers!


----------



## gears (Aug 12, 2015)

heyo I'm in nyc as well. 21 year old male. dropped out of hs, then somehow pushed through and got a GED. now I'm about to start working in a store soon an hour away by train and fear for myself. it'd be awkward quitting since the manager is my cousin and also my family is glad I'm moving forward after like half a decade. I am however working on changing my diet, exercising, and taking probiotics so I'm praying it'll help over time and I'll probably visit a specialist soon in hopes they have an answer like SIBO, Candida overgrowth, parasites, damaged rectum/sphincter, etc. If not idk anymore.


----------



## yendi26 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi gears Im 21 as well. I cant imagine having to drop out of high school because of this. I feel your pain Im in college and it has been hell to the point where I feel like dropping out. I get the stomach noises which has given me a lot of anxiety and panic attacks. It sucks because I feel like I have no one to talk to and no one understands what Im going through. I recently got diagnosed with a stomach bacteria called h-pylori and took antibiotics for it. Definitely make sure you get tested for any stomach parasites. I am also planning on eating healthier and excising, hopefully this can help me reduce the stomach noises. There are times where I just want to give up but I try not too, its nice to know that Im not alone and Im not the only one living with this. I would love to find someone who understands me and excepts me for this horrible disorder. Im glad you pushed through and got your GED and I wish you much luck on your new job. Don't give up and please don't quit, we cant let our ibs get in the way of living our lives normally.


----------

